# 'Find of century' for Egyptology



## Allegra (Jun 27, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Middle East | 'Find of century' for Egyptology

*"Egyptologists say they have identified the 3,000-year-old mummy of Hatshepsut, Egypt's most famous female ruler."*


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jun 27, 2007)

a false beard for a queen???
I will suppress some puns now!


----------

